

Tiger daughter responds - angrycoder
http://www.nypost.com/p/entertainment/why_love_my_strict_chinese_mom_uUvfmLcA5eteY0u2KXt7hM/1

======
atgm
[http://www.nypost.com/p/entertainment/why_love_my_strict_chi...](http://www.nypost.com/p/entertainment/why_love_my_strict_chinese_mom_uUvfmLcA5eteY0u2KXt7hM/0)

That's the article from the first page. The link submitted starts on the
second.

